# HEY ,BOSSROO!!I Have a question?



## The Old Ram-Australia (Mar 1, 2011)

G,day, That neighbour you told me about that got the Dorper Ram for his suffolk ewe's,did he get a Black-headed one or a White-headed one??????????????

    ...................................Regards..T.O.R,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Bossroo (Mar 1, 2011)

The neighbor got the black headed type. I, personally like the white headed one as their xbred lambs sell better at auction. Also, their all white pelts sell better due to being without the black pigment on the neck. An interesting eye popping article that I read in a sheep magazine displayed by a Dorper / White Dorper breeder at the Clark County, Washington Fair 2 years ago... as I recall... in Oregon a sheep owner has one of his White Dorper rams that breeds about 300 ewes a year (White Dorper + White Dorper x bred ewes, @100 ewes at a time, - 3 times a year)almost all ewes had lambs, a majority with twins,  for 2 years in a row.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Mar 1, 2011)

G'day bossroo,thanks for that ,I suspect that because he "home kills" ,the Arabs would prefer the blacked one's because they look more like the one's back home'........I have heard from breeders both here and NZ that the blk one's are hardier than the white's and less prone to "foot problems" in damp conditions.............

 I'm not surprised about his extra weight gain from the X's as you would know, its known as the F1 effect,with the white's they are in my view a 'true' composite and make a good 'terminal sire' if you have got the 'environment' to suit them.

..........................regards T.O.R......................


----------

